# The Great Photography Thread!



## secuono (Aug 12, 2019)

Taken any fun or interesting photographs?
Post them here!

Post camera model, lens & other info about it, too.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2019)

Body- Nikon D5100
Lens- Sigma 150-600mm 5-6.3 Contemporary
Settings- Unknown, I'm always changing them.








 

 

 




 

 

Body- Nikon D5100
Lens- Nikkor 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6G
Settings- Unknown, I'm always changing them.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2019)

There are very old from, probably, a tiny Panasonic camera. I have the originals on external hard drives. 
I know some have been taken and used elsewhere over the years.


----------



## secuono (Aug 12, 2019)

More mixed pics from different cameras. 
I have an obscene number of cloud pictures...
Okay, done spamming with the old pics. 
Your turn!


----------



## CrazyAboutAnimals (Mar 25, 2020)

Those are so beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## secuono (Mar 26, 2020)

This thread died because someone posted a similar photography share thread right after I did. So y'all can ignore this...or add to it.


----------



## VernaGarner (Jun 17, 2020)

I love photography, but I have not yet become a photographer, techbigs picsart is the app I currently use for photo editing.


----------



## wild stallion (Jun 18, 2020)

I am not that great at photography , but I really love it


----------



## Finnie (Oct 22, 2021)

secuono said:


> This thread died because someone posted a similar photography share thread right after I did. So y'all can ignore this...or add to it.


I will add. Just a phone photo, but I liked how the flower turned out.


----------



## R2elk (Oct 22, 2021)

Olympus E-3
300mm f/2.8
1/1000 sec.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 22, 2021)

EXCELLENT PICTURE @R2elk !!!


----------



## Finnie (Oct 22, 2021)

That’s awesome, Bob! I knew you would have some good ones!


----------



## R2elk (Oct 22, 2021)

Bruce said:


> EXCELLENT PICTURE @R2elk !!!





Finnie said:


> That’s awesome, Bob! I knew you would have some good ones!


Thank you.  I have it printed on a 16"x20" canvas gallery wrap.


----------



## kalasos (Aug 28, 2022)

Those are so beautiful!!!!!!!!
*I will add several photos from* picsart mod apk *very soon.*


----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Youngfarmer2019 (Dec 16, 2022)

picture of my prettiest goaty


----------



## canesisters (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## SageHill (Dec 16, 2022)

You have to look close - there are sheep on the ridge in the center.


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 16, 2022)

Nope rope
Nikon D7000, Sigma 18-200 @200, 1/100, f6.3, ISO 200


----------



## SageHill (Dec 16, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> Nope rope
> Nikon D7000, Sigma 18-200 @200, 1/100, f6.3, ISO 200
> View attachment 95060


Glad the zoom went to 200! 😊


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 16, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Glad the zoom went to 200! 😊


I'll take risks for my photography, but not THAT risk


----------



## Bruce (Dec 17, 2022)

SageHill said:


> Glad the zoom went to 200! 😊


Yeah, that wouldn't be a good picture to take with a macro lens.


----------



## SageHill (Dec 18, 2022)

OK - not a real camera - just my phone --


----------



## SageHill (Dec 19, 2022)

OOPS -- didn't play by the rules on the last one, sorry jumped in too fast. So - here's one that does:
Nikon D6 1/3200sec f5.6 ISO 640 300mm (28-300 zoom) - White-Throated Bee-Eater


----------



## faxedasto (Dec 20, 2022)

Those are so beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 21, 2022)

Hard picking things to share here I haven't shared on BYC already. Different day, different nope rope.


----------



## Sundragons (Dec 21, 2022)

My true photography passion is the night sky.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 21, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## Finnie (Dec 23, 2022)

Sundragons said:


> My true photography passion is the night sky.
> 
> View attachment 95133View attachment 95134View attachment 95135View attachment 95136View attachment 95137View attachment 95138View attachment 95140View attachment 95141View attachment 95143View attachment 95144


Absolutely beautiful photos! What talent!


----------

